

Social Chat Widget For Websites - jmgutn
http://embedded-chat.com/

======
gavinjoyce
The 'try it now' feature is nice. Perhaps you should have a default website,
maybe based on the referrer?

It doesn't work on google nor hacker news for me:

<http://embedded-chat.com/example/?url=www.google.com> <http://embedded-
chat.com/example/?url=news.ycombinator.com>

~~~
jmgutn
hey gavinjoyce,

Thanks for the advice! A default url based on the referrer could be cool!

It doesn't work on those sites because they disallow iframes to show their
pages. Anyway we will work to find a way around this.

